# Leaving Dubai whilst visa under process



## Baggie1978 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can anyone clarify if I can leave the country and return with no issues.

I finished employment with my previous employer 10th November. Cancellation and new employer application for work permit took 1 month. On 11th December I received my new pink slip for employment visa plus my passport from previous company. The PRO then said I should not do a visa run as it would cause complications and he couldn't guarantee my passport back in time for me to travel to US on 25th December. I should leave on 25th, pay overstay fine and on return hand in pink slip for stamping. When I return to dubai he would then arrange my medical, passport visa etc.

Is this allowed? If I overstayed and try to leave the country won't I get asked for bank acćount closure letter? Is it possible to leave half way through the visa process?

Any clarity would be helpful before I try to travel and end up getting arrested etc.

Regards


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Once you enter on the pink visa you have to complete the residence visa process before exiting or else you need to start from scratch again.

What date did your actual visa cancellation take place (you said you finished work on 10NOV but not when the visa was cancelled)? You have 30 days from that date, plus an informal 10 days grace period, to leave the country without any fines.

I know people in similar situations who paid a few days worth of fines and they never had any issues re-entering on their pink visa subsequently.


----------



## Baggie1978 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for the reply.

My last employment visa was cancelled on November 12th. My new pink paper was issued on 6th December (employment visa) and is valid until 6th Feb.

This is my first exit since cancellation of visa so I don't mind paying the overstay fine as long as I can actually leave and can return using the pink paper.

Any info would be gratefully received.


----------

